# Sick Molly, please help.



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey guys, just noticed today that my little black molly's left eye has swollen and gotten cloudy, he's still active and eating, anyone know what this might be?
Thanks in advance.
sq33qs


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

google fish disease "cloudy eye". The best treatment is to keep the water really clean.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Sounds like he might have pop-eye. Try doing a 25% water change, usually that will make it clear up within a day or two. If not, try some Melafix. (Make sure you take any activated carbon out of your filter first)


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

my molly had this once, except around the eye was red like blood. so i assumed she was hurt. turned out she was and after a week it cleared up But yes as the other have said melafix works great, and make sure the water is very clean


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

I went to a vet and got the right meds for them. It is pop-eye. Hopefully my molly will recover soon, will keep you updated. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Update: My fish is well and happy, no more pop-eye.


----------

